# New Year Resolutions



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

Who has the habit of writing New Year Resolutions? I do and it's been very good for healing and also for setting challenges. 
In 2013, so far, I want o take part on NaNoWriMo and also in a literary challenge. What are your goals? Persoal and professional are allowed!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never made one before (because well no one keeps them, so what chance do I have?) But this new year I'm going to: floss my teeth at least every other day, learn how to drive and read a book every month (unless I go back to studying - I feel guilty reading fiction when I should be studying).

Edit: Scrap that. I need to find a job. And make at least one friend.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

startspreading said:


> Who has the habit of writing New Year Resolutions? I do and it's been very good for healing and also for setting challenges.
> In 2013, so far, I want o take part on NaNoWriMo and also in a literary challenge. What are your goals? Persoal and professional are allowed!


What's NaNoWriMo?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, is it that time of year already? Let me see what I promised I'd do last year...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to graduate college with a 3.8 GPA. That's my only resolution/goal because it's the only thing that seems realistic.


----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

I started a water fast yesterday. it goes into 2013, so I guess one goal is to get through it.

another goal is to pamper myself more, making sure to do things that keep me calm, centered and peaceful. I find getting up early and going to bed early always makes me feel calmer. basically, to look after my emotional well-being more. sometimes I feel like i'm running all over the place and not seeing what's right in front of me.

another goal is to start showering twice a day. I decided to start today, but keeping it as a new year's resolution. 

another goal is to try to drink half a gallon of water a day, or something close to it. I always knew water and being hydrated is super important, but it wasn't until recently that I decided to really take it seriously, especially with my fast. that's pretty much it for now.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

Be more positive and be less lazy lol.


----------



## crimsonbutterfly (Aug 13, 2012)

I am going to start taking better care of my body. I am going to exercise at a gym every second day, and quit smoking.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I wanted to gain 15 pounds this year and I succeeded  now I have to tone it up lol


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, londn>>>


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont anymore and I feel fine about it. Every day is a brand new day, so why wait a whole new year?


----------



## SurrealFeline (Dec 14, 2012)

My goal for THIS year had been to lose some weight and tone up, which I did accomplish - however, I've been ill off and on since October and it's really caused me to start packing on the pounds again grr...So annoying the way I gain weight so easily.

Anyway next year my goal is to maybe try to start working outside of the house again. It's been six years since I have, and I need to give it another shot, even if I get bad panic attacks and fail at first. Maybe I'll try to volunteer somewhere once or twice a week, or get a very part-time position at a grocery or something.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

To become pretty for once in my life.... to move out and to keep working on the friendships i am building.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I want it to be able to talk more and be comfortable around others without being paranoid people are judging me, but I know I'll never go through with it, so forget it.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't, but here goes.
- Instead of video games, draw or learn something useful. 
- Study harder


----------



## jazzman (Sep 23, 2011)

Why bother - world will end on 21/12/12!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

-live in the present
-be myself
-be happy
-be thankful


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Play less games; try to make my own. Getting bored of mainstream stuff


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I've never made a resolution for a new year. Less than half of Americans actually make one, and far fewer will see those resolutions to their conclusions.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's cheesy...but first off I want to lose some weight. Not too much, just a couple of pounds that I gained during stressfull times haha (I eat when I'm under stress) and I would want to keep a daily 'diary' of things I'm doing from day to day.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

A job! 
And then a new phone I hope.


----------



## litare (Oct 22, 2012)

job, then social life. Being social is a lot more fun when you can afford to go out


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

-Keep my job
-*Lose weight* and hopefully be skinny again
-Keep up my Japanese lessons
-Keep up my voice lessons
-Keep going to meetup.com meetups
-Get a social life/make friends
-Get a girlfriend


----------



## AtomicUniverse (Nov 25, 2012)

As usual, best time to do list is when you re completley ****ed up

1.I want to feel a lot better so I 'll
-start meditating atleast 3 times a week
-start doing exercises and cardio
-stop masturbating so much :no
-eat healtier and gain some weight
-look into joga
-take better care of and whiten my teeth

2.I want to get rid of SA so I 'll
-engage in conversation with strangers
-go to group psychotheraphy
-learn and UNDERSTAND more about this condition,how it affects 
everyone
-get to know people with similar interests,make friends
-find girlfriend,get laid

3.Find out what I want to do with my life


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My resolution is to get a job, live in the moment; be more grateful of everything and a be better person to myself and others around me


----------



## Pearson1937 (Jan 7, 2013)

My goal for 2013 is to improve our finances by managing our resources. It will be quite challenging, but I am out to prove that I can do it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm going to eat everything I want and sleep in as much as possible.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

Sign up on sas. Which I have .

WIN


----------



## JaneDoeFilm (Jan 9, 2013)

Only two goals this year : 1. Make new irl friends. 2. Find a better paying job (second job, I actually like my low paying first one haha).


----------



## lauraangara (Jan 10, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> I want to graduate college with a 3.8 GPA. That's my only resolution/goal because it's the only thing that seems realistic.


Realistic is good, but try something that is really challenging, if you fail it would be okay, you would be that much closer to a really big challenge whatever it may be.


----------



## lauraangara (Jan 10, 2013)

Pearson1937 said:


> My goal for 2013 is to improve our finances by managing our resources. It will be quite challenging, but I am out to prove that I can do it. Wish me luck!


Have fun! And make reminders. They really help me out.


----------



## lauraangara (Jan 10, 2013)

catcharay said:


> My resolution is to get a job, live in the moment; be more grateful of everything and a be better person to myself and others around me


This is a really good resolution. I love it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

lauraangara said:


> This is a really good resolution. I love it.


Thank you  I'm glad it resonated with you somehow..


----------

